# Tool Restorations >  Cleaning up a Walker-Turner Jointer + retrofiting a stand and building a push block

## e_m_maker

I inherited this Walker-Turner 6" jointer a few years ago and finally got it up and running again. Luckily, it only needed cleaning and a new switch. I also retrofitted a Rikon jointer stand for it and then made a push block so I could keep my fingers far away from the cutters. 

I think the next step will be to rewire the motor to run on 220v (after I put 220v in the shop).

----------


## DIYer

Thanks e_m_maker! We've added your Jointer Refurbishment to our Woodworking category,
as well as to your builder page: e_m_maker's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Jointer Refurbishment
 by e_m_maker

tags:
jointer

----------


## milomilo

I did similar for a 6" Rockwell. A bit larger than yours. Someone had replaced the motor with a too large pulley. After redoing the pulleys it had the right RPM, 5200, and cuts far better. Mine only has 110 and runs with no power loss.

----------

